# I have babies, really really need advice



## star_girl (Nov 12, 2006)

hi,
i havnt actually posted on thisforum before, but i signed up a week or so ago just to have a littlelook around because i have two rabbits, ginger and freckles, and i justgenerally love bunnies.
Anyway i really do need to post now because i need advice.
When i got my bunnies in about July/August i was told they were bothmale, but it turns out that Ginger is a girl rabbit. I did have mysuspicions a week or so ago because she was collecting hay and pullingfur as though he was nesting. My suspicions were yesterday confirmedwhen i went out to feed them at about half leven at night and i openedthe sheltered part of thier hutch to check they had enough hay andstraw and i saw baby rabbits! I tapped on the window and shouted to myboyfriend 'omg there is baby rabbits in here' he was like 'no youimagening it' and didnt belive me (don't blame him becasue im alwayswinding him up' anyway i swore to him there was all night so thismorning he went out to check and to his surprise there they were, 4,maybe 5 baby rabbits.
I assumed they were born yesterday becasue i hadnt noticed them beforebut after looking through this forum they don't seem to look like whatnew born rabbits look like and they see to be rather a lot bigger andhave the beginnings ir fur and markings (they all appear to look likefreckles) Also freckles has been a bit funny the last week or so notreally coming out of the sheltered area where i found the babies.

So basically, Ginger has had a litter, to my surprise, that may havebeen there for a lot longer than i thought, but i dont know how a wouldhave missed it.
I know baberly anything about caring for a little of baby rabbits andthier parents so i would very much appriciate some advice from you guysas i want to do what is best.

Should i be puitting any special food in?
What should i do about the fact it is getting really cold at night?
Is it best not to touch them?
Do they parents need anything special doing or giving to them?
How old do you think they are?
Is it going to effect the babies the fact that ginger and freckles are bro/sis?
and just any general advice that will help me!

Sorry this is such a long mesage!!

Ill appriciate any advice you got!

Anna xxxx


----------



## pamnock (Nov 12, 2006)

The most important step to take right now is toremove the male (buck) from the cage. It's probably that he'salready mated with the doe again (does are very receptive immediatelyafter giving birth), and you may be expecting another litter 31 daysafter your current litter was born.

You can distract the doe with a little treat to check on the babies andbe certain there are no dead ones in the nest. Be careful -some does are very protective over their young.

If they are in a small sheltered box, just be certain there is plenty of hay to provide insulation and keep them warms.

The doe will only feed the kits once or twice per day, so you may notactually see her caring for them at all. Very thin kits withwrinkled skin is an indication that they are not doing well.

The doe doesn't require any special foods. Just increase herregular ration slightly in a few days as her milk production increases.

In cases of sibling mating, there isincreased likelihood ofinheriting congenital defects that the line may recessively carry.



Pam


----------



## star_girl (Nov 12, 2006)

hi

thanks for your reply.

i havn't taken the male out yet, i don't actually have anywhere else toput him yet. i will take him to to doctored at the vets so i can keepthe pair together, but if i split them fopr now then put them backtogther will there be any problems or will they still be cool with oneanother?

ive got a pic of the babies now







they are all alive, i think there is 5. can you tell from this pic ifthey are ok and healthy or is that too difficult. also could anyonegive me a rough age?

i think they are gorgeous but i am trying not to get attached to themjust incase of complicatation. i mean i hope to god they are all gunnabe fine and well but i know there is a high chance that it wont be so.

i know its a while off yet but when the babies start eating solids willi need to change the food to junior food rather than what the mothercurrently eats??

thanks for your help

anna xxx


----------



## Haley (Nov 12, 2006)

I dont know much about babies, but Pam wasright..you need to get dad out of there. Do you have a bathroom orsomewhere you could put him and his litterbox? Or could you run out andbut a small doggie playpen or something to keep him in for now?

btw, very very cute babies!


----------



## samixXx (Nov 12, 2006)

very cute babies
im not on expert but i think they look about a week old.
they look healthy.


----------



## pamnock (Nov 12, 2006)

I agree that they appear to be about 7 days oldand look very healthy. Their eyes will open at about 10-14days of age.

The male and female may still get along when reunited.However, the issue here is that you don't want your doe to endlesslyproduce litters of kits, so this situation needs to beaddressed. They either need to be separated, or the buckneeds to be neutered.

It is very likely that the doe has already mated and has another litter due in a couple weeks. 

Most certainly remove the buck from the cage. Babies willneed to be separated by sex by 12 weeks of age, or they will also startreproducing.

Pam


----------



## star_girl (Nov 12, 2006)

ive just been to the shops to buy somwhere forfreckles to live temporarily. im going to ring the vets first thingtomorrow and sort out about getting him neutered asap. i cant believethey have been there for a week and i didnt spot them before!
im glad they all look healthy!!
gunna go and move freckles into his temp home now. thanks for yourhelp, im sure ill be back a lot over the next few weeks asking for moreadvice as im a total novice as you can tell!

anna xxxx


----------



## pamnock (Nov 12, 2006)

*star_girl wrote:*


> i cant believe they have been there fora week and i didnt spot them before!
> im glad they all look healthy!!
> 
> anna xxxx




Yep - most certainly have been there  The babies are bornfurless. The little chestnut on the far right would haveactually been born black -- takes about a week for the brown coloredfur to grow in.



Pam


----------



## star_girl (Nov 12, 2006)

Ive taken Freckles out now (much to his disgust)so its just ginger and her babies now. Im going to ring the vetstomorrow to sort out about having freckles neutered. Once he isneutered do i need to wait untill the babies are weined before ire-introduce him into the hucth with ginger?

Also ginger isnt particully protective over her babies, i mean sheobviously is good mum because she must be feeding the babies andkeeping them warm because it is cold out at the moment and we even hada frost a couple of days last week and the babies are all alive andwell. and she has made a wonderful nest. but when i open the hutch tocheck on them she doesnt seem particularly bothered, when freckles wasstill in there he was a tonne more bother than she was, is this normal,it doesnt mean she will stop looking after them does it??

now i know they are in there i have put a blanket over the hutch andstuffed a little bit of newspaper down the door where there is a littlegap where it opens to keep the draft out, because like a said it iscold outside, when i came home from work at half 7 there was already alight frost on my car!

i havn't touched the babies yet because i wasnt sure about whether ishould or not, is it ok for me too, if not when can I? I know i keepasking (probably obvious) questions but i just want to do my best forthe little ones to give them a fair start in life.

Also i just wanted to add that i have been having a proper nosey roundthis forum, in this section and the others and its so good. I love allthe pictures and theres some great advice on here and some beautifulbunnies!

Anna xxxxx


----------



## Starlight Rabbitry (Nov 12, 2006)

Sounds like you are doing a great job.It is o.k. for you to touch the babies. Just remember thatthey are very wiggly and can jump and squirm right out of your hands sohold them securely. It is normal for a mother not to be tooprotective of their babies especially when they trust you. 

Good luck with them.

Sharon


----------



## Haley (Nov 12, 2006)

*star_girl wrote:*


> Once he is neutered do i need to wait untill the babies areweined before i re-introduce him into the hucth with ginger?


Anna, 

Having him neutered is great. Just make sure you have a vet who handlesrabbits frequently, so they know which meds are safe and such (not allvets see rabbits). We have a rabbit-savvy vet listing on here if youneed some help.

With regards to re-introducing him, you will want to wait. Males canstill impregnate a doe up to around 6 weeks after the neuter, so Ithink it would be best to just wait until the kits are weaned beforeputting dad back in. Just make sure when you do, you are very carefulabout putting them together. Re-introduce them on neutral territory.Hopefully they will still be buddies, but you never know..

Youre doing a great job! Feel free to keep asking lots of questions.We're all happy to help where we can (and the breeders on here areabsolute geniouses, they know so much!).

Oh, and welcome to the forum! Im so glad you found this place when you did, mustve been fate 

-Haley


----------



## star_girl (Nov 13, 2006)

hello all. Been out to the bunnies today and thebabies are all good. can't belive how much more furry they have gottonover night. I am falling in love with them more each time i go see themthey are absolutly adorable. They are moving around a lot more today aswell. and it looks as though their eyes are beginning to open. Ive alsobooked Freckles in the the vets today to be neutered, gunna have itdone a week on wednesday. Only going to be £42, so im pleased aboutthat. also the vets i am going to deal with a lot of small animals andi aksed them if they frequently neuter rabbits and the nurse i wasspeaking too said all the vets are experienced in doing the procedure.
Ive also managed to find homes for 3 of them when they are old enoughto leave which is fab, because they are going to people i know well andi can trust to look after them well. Infact my boyfriend is having twoso ill be seeing them every day anyway. But ive still just got myfingers crossed that are all going to be ok, but from what i can tellthey all seem fantastic.
Anyway this post is really just an excuse to put some of the pics on a took today!!...




This is my absolute FAVOURITE picture, they are cuddling, cutest things EVER!




and i like this one because you can see all thier markings!

Anna xxxxx


----------



## babybabbit (Nov 13, 2006)

hi, definitely 5 healthy babies there-they're adorable!!!! i'd say they're about a week old if not a couple of days more!
but you are so lucky they really are beutiful lil buns!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

babyb:bunnybutt:


----------



## Haley (Nov 13, 2006)

Beautiful pictures!:kiss:


----------



## Snuggys Mom (Nov 13, 2006)

Oh, they're adorable!

Well, at least you won't have to change Freckles' name! It works for a girl or a boy!


----------



## star_girl (Nov 15, 2006)

Hello all! 

Well the babies eyes are pretty much open now, some more than others!
They have also began venturing away from the nest and following thier mum around trying to get fed!!

But i have more questions now they are at the next stage!

Ok, 
The sheltered part of the hutch where the nest was isfine, but the reast of the hutch has gotton a little mucky where gingerhas been hanging round, is it ok for me just to give it a quick cleanso the babies arn't treading all on mucl and stuff?

When do they start drinking water?? and when they do will i need to geta lower down water bottle, with a smaller drip thing on it?

Should i change the food in the hutch, or add baby food. Ginger hasExel pellets, just the standard ones in the dark green bag, but when ifirst had the rabbits they had the junoir pellets in the light greenbags, is it worth getting some of this?

Should i put 'toys' in for the babies to explore, like toilet roll middles or little boxes??

And generally any other advice people might have for me, something i may have over looked!

They are all seeming very healthy and happy, i picked them up for thefirst time, and i am totally in love (even though one of the littlebrown ones wee'd on me!!), i don't know how im going to gove themaway...but i'll make the most of the while i have them, i am seriouslyconsidering keeping a couple though...hehe

I'll put the pics i took of them today on my blog i set up yesterday if you wanna have a little looky!

Thanks 

Anna xxxxx


----------



## samixXx (Nov 15, 2006)

yeah its a good idea to clean the hutch to avoid infections.
i dont change the food type but some other breeders might.
as soon as they start exploring properly they will learn to use the water bottle.
i use a big bottle for mom at a height she can use comfortably and a smaller rabbit or hamster bottle for babies low down.
i give my babys toilet roll tubes, empty boxes, rattles,balls. mine love anything noisy and they move the balls around withthere noses.
im sure the other members will have better advice for u


----------



## pamnock (Nov 15, 2006)

Remove wet/soiled litter, but never completelyclean out the nesting area. The doe places scent on thenest. If all the nesting material is replaced, the kits willleave the area in search of their scented nest.

Pam


----------



## naturestee (Nov 15, 2006)

Once they get the hang of walking, the babieswill probably love toys. The mom will too. Here's alist of fun, inexpensive toys that you could give them:

http://www.adoptarabbit.org/articles/2003/Toys.pdf


----------



## aurora369 (Nov 15, 2006)

I would make sure the cage is very clean. I clean my foster cage everyday. Just don't clean the nest out.

Toys are wonderful, and will make your babies very happy.Also make sure to handle them lots. The more time spent withyou or just people in general, the friendlier they will be. Ialways take a blanket, and have snuggle time with the babies at thisage on the couch while I watch TV.

I haven't had to change the nozzle on the water bottles, but make surethat the babies can easily reach the tip. They will copy momand learn how to use it just fine.

As for food, how much protien does the food you are feeding nowhave? I always feed a 16% protein feed to my nursing moms andbabies. If the food you are feeding now doesn't have enoughprotein, do a slow switch over with mom so she doesn't get an upsettummy. 

The babies won't quite be nibbling on the food yet, but in about a week they will be.

--Dawn


----------



## star_girl (Nov 16, 2006)

Hiya, thanks for all the advice. I have cleanedthe hutch out (not the nest tho) and put another water bottle on at alower height. Have also put a little box in and the middle of a looroll, and i bought some little cat balls with bells in them.

If i was to bring the babies in on a blanket, like suggested would i have to bring thier mum in with them to??

Anna xxxx


----------



## aurora369 (Nov 16, 2006)

No, mom doesn't have to come.

What I would do was let mom out in for a run (penned off section of myliving room), and then take the babies for a little while.

Mom's are normally pretty trusting, expecially if she knew youbefore. But I've had to problems visiting with babies of myfoster moms. Who had never met me untill they came to myhouse with their babies.

--Dawn


----------



## star_girl (Nov 29, 2006)

hello,

so my babies are roughly 3 and a half weeks old now and are the custest little things i have EVER seen!

But one of them doesnt seem totally well. well hasnt seemed well forabout 2 or 3 days. While the rest have been racing around and exploringand what not the little white bunny has suddenly got really quiet. Justsitting in the corner looked tired all the time. If i pick it up itsstill got 'kick' in it, but it just doesn't seem to be as active as therest. I know that digestion with solids n that can be a problem in babyrabbits and was wondering if maybe thats what up with it. How can itell if this is the problem and what can i do?

many thanksss

anna xxxxx


----------



## Starlight Rabbitry (Nov 29, 2006)

Is it growing at the same rate as the others?

Sharon


----------



## star_girl (Nov 29, 2006)

yeh its the same size as all the rest and isjust as fluffy. It was the smallest but i think now it is actuallymarginlly bigger than the rest

anna xxxxx


----------



## aurora369 (Nov 29, 2006)

Can you get a look at his bum? Does it look like there are any mushy poos stuck to his bottom?

When in doubt, you can give him some pedialyte (electrolyte drink fordehydrated children). It won't hurt, and it should help perkhim up.

It may also just be his personality. In a litter,not all babies are brave and love exploring. Some just preferto be lazy, and are content to lounge around.

--Dawn


----------



## samixXx (Nov 29, 2006)

he could be just lazy, my last litter was thelaziest bunch of kits ive ever seen, they didnt move far from therenest box until they were 6 weeks and even then they had no choice cus itook it out:bunnydance:
if the weather over in england is as bad as it is here this week i wouldnt move either:colors:


----------



## star_girl (Nov 30, 2006)

haha yeh the weather is pretty pants here!!

pedialyte (electrolyte drink for dehydrated children) - can i just get that in the chesmist or will i need to go to the vets??

There is no mushy poo on him or in the hutch anywhere, but i think hisbelly feels a little bit bigger than the others do, maybe bloated??

You could be right about him (or her i dont know yet, but i don't like to call them 'it')
being lazy. I keep finding him sitting away from all the others aswell...not very sociable!

I'll keep a close eye though and let you know how he goes.

thanks

Anna xxxxx


----------



## star_girl (Nov 30, 2006)

hi again

ive just been out to see them and he actually doesn have mushy poo onhis bum, its a bit of a mess. none of the others do though.

what can i do to help him feel better...is it worth taking him to the vets, if it is i will asap.

anna xxxxx


----------



## Pipp (Nov 30, 2006)

Does it seem to be true diarrhea or mushy cecals? 

Here's a few articles that have some causes of both. It maymean a fast trip to a vet, though. In the meantime, reallytry and get the Pedialyte just at a pharmacy, asap. You haveto keep the baby hydrated. If you can't get there right away,try a little diluted juice or even justwater carefullyadministeredin a dropper or syringe..

http://rabbitsonline.net/view_topic.php?id=11935&amp;forum_id=10

Hopefully somebody else can contribute here with more knowledge of baby problems. 

Good luck, hope he's okay... ray:

sas


----------



## star_girl (Nov 30, 2006)

so i went to the vets, all 5 came with me, and ginger.

They have all had injections of Panomec for worming the vet said.

The little white baby, the poorly one has got an infection in itsintestines. The vet has given me some bananna flavored Septrinpaediatric, to have 15ml a day for 10 days. just got to hope theinfection hasnt spread anywhere else, the vet said it has about a 50/50chance so fingers crossed. ive also got some baby food from the vets togive the little bunny. I thought it was as big as the rest, but the vetsaid it is actually a lot smaller, just looks as big because its morefluffy and has a bloated tummy.

if he starts getting better then hes got to go back next week foranother check up and to get more medicine the vet said he would need tobe on it for up to 4 weeks. i just hope to god the little bun will beok. seemed to enjoy his medicine though, bananna flavour and thenenjoyed its baby food! i think thats a good sign that he wants to eat.

So its touch and go for the time being.

i must say though, i am thouroughly pleased with my vets, they reallyseem to know thier stuff about bunnies. and there is a nurse there whoi was chatting too who said she had 4 rabbits that are 3 yrs old thatshe had handreared from when they were 4 days old. i told her minewhere born unexpectedly and she said to me that if i am ever stuck ordon't have time to look after them, or give them thier medcine oranything at all, just to go back and ask her and she would be more thanhappy to help. she really knows her stuff about bunnies and i feel safetaking my babies there.


----------



## star_girl (Dec 1, 2006)

white baby - who am now calling snuggle-bunny,coz it loves to snuggle up to me, made it through last night, and islooking a little brighter this morning. 

Has had two doses of its medicine now, and loves it as it is flavoured,when its all gone it chews the end of the syringe to try and get more!

I have also been feeding and watering it 3 times a daythrough a syringe to try and get it going again. And im optimisticbecause when i give it the food and water it again chews the end of thesyringe as if it wants more, im hoping doing this will give it a bitmore strength. 

it so wants to hop around and explore but is just a little two weak andwobbly at the moment. Its nice thought because all the others seem torealise this and always snuggle around it, and wash it.

so its just about TLC now, hopefully i'll see a little improvment everyday...but its still not out of the woods yet

oh yeh and i think its a little girl bunny, but not being an expert imnot 100% sure, but from what a can tell it seems to be female.

anna xxxxx


----------



## Haley (Dec 1, 2006)

Sorry I missed this before!

Im glad to hear your little one is doing well. She sounds like such a sweetheart. 

Thats great that your vet seems to know lots about bunnies. Its alwaysgood when they give you flavors of meds that bunnies love (like banana).

Keep us posted and I'll be praying for your little one.


----------



## aurora369 (Dec 1, 2006)

Keeping the baby well hydrated and fed is always a good idea.

Can you give baby some pedialyte (a drink for dehydrated children)? This may help to perk baby up some more.

Being eager to feed is always a good sign! I've found thatthe first indication that a baby is not going to make it is when itstops feeding. So keep encouraging baby to eat and drink!

I love how baby siblings always seem to know that one baby is notfeeling well and needs lots of love. I put a very sicklylittle guy in with an unrelated litter, and everyone immediatly startedgrooming and snuggling him all the time. He would always beright in the middle of his foster family. It was very sweet.

I'll be thinking of this little one, and praying she makes it.

Please keep us updated!

--Dawn


----------



## babybabbit (Dec 1, 2006)

aww, im so glad that shes doing well, (if it is a she) i am also praying that she 
survives!:clover:ray::clover:
how are the other babes?

luv babyb and lu:bunnybutt:


----------



## star_girl (Dec 2, 2006)

hi!!

Little bunny is seeming a LOT better. She has just been in for a feedand was eating the food of the spoon, and was inafct trying to eat thespoon, i didn't have to syringe feed her at all, except to make sureshe got a little water!
She has also had some pinapple juice because the vet told me it wasgood for her digestion, and i'll tell you what she LOVES it!!
She has been doing poo's that are a lot less mushy now and are almostlike they should be! I bought some small animal antiseptic wipes toclean her bum with (top and tail i think they are called) to stop anybacteria spreading from where it got a little messy.
I can tell now how much smaller she is that the rest of her brothersand sisters now she isn't bloated like she was before, plus they havegrown SO much over the last couple of days its unbelievable!
And not to leave them out they are all fine, getting through tonnes offood and water but are all happy and healthy. they have all been downin the run today, its amazing how fasy they can run, and how muchenergy they have! Even the little poorly white bunny went into the runwith them and had a little explore around.
She actually seems to have a little bit of a funny leg, i noticed whenshe was in the run she was a little wobbly and on closer inspection itseems she isn't using one of her back legs properly. But she has to goback to the vets on thursday for a check up and to get some moremedicine so i'll ask him to take a look at it for me. But i'm not tooworried because it doesnt seem to be hurting her, i just want toconcentrate on getting her tummy all better!! I think the vet will besurprised at how much better she is now, because he wasn't veryoptimistic when i took her in before.
Like i keep saying she isn't out of the wood yet, but is cetainly a little fighter!!
Anyway to finish off i took some pics of her at feeding time today i thought you may like to see, and thankyou for your concern!






Eating off the spoon













Theres pinapple juice in the glass!!









All snuggled up in my boyfriends coat! ( did a couple of poo's while in there hehe!!)

Anna xxxxx


----------



## aurora369 (Dec 2, 2006)

Aww, what a cute little sweet heart! 

I'm so glad that she's doing better, and even playing a little bit. 

I love the picture of her with her little head in the glass drinking the pinapple juice!

--Dawn


----------



## babybabbit (Dec 3, 2006)

awwww, shes adorable, so tiny and fluffy!
so glad shes getting better, sounds like there all very happy buns!!!!

babyb n lu:bunnybutt:


----------



## pinksalamander (Dec 3, 2006)

WOW! Your so lucky! I want one!  Shame its alittle too far for me (my dad lives in Ringwood and we go tonorthampton quite alot but its too far for a bunny to travel i think!)

They're gorgeous, looks more like a blessing than in issue! That one ofthe little snuggle-bunny with the cute face actually made me giggle!

Amazing!


----------

